# Windows Icons gone mad



## Ping898 (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.computerpranks.com/download/online-fun/iconwar.swf


I've seen this 3 times already and still makes me laugh.  Thought I would share:ultracool


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 3, 2004)

so _that's_ what happens when I turn my monitor off...D2 always wins...


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 3, 2004)

Very very cool and funny. I'm still laughing it up...

Thanks for posting the link.

Its like being in the fridge when the door is closed and seeing what's really going on.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 3, 2004)

That was wonderful! 

Although the Recycling Bin was still alive..


----------



## bignick (Sep 3, 2004)

funny stuff...

i don't know...is still think the msn man had some more training he could have come out on top


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 4, 2004)

Funny stuff indeed... I've seen the effects before on a program that I used to have (until a virus killed it and everything else I had on the puter) where you could select a weapon or tool and playfully destroy your desk top... there were also a spring that you moved around with your mouse to catch falling items to bounce them back up to the top (and off screen) until you missed and they went SPLAT. Another was a painter climbing up and down a ladder with a roller brush... and so forth... forgot the name of the programme... ah well... thanks for sharing Ping


----------

